# Choctawhatchee River and Lake Talquin



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Made two trips this week. Went over to Lake Talquin with a bass fishing friend. We launched at Ingram's Marina on the west side of the lake not far from the dam. A really nice day but we got skunked on the bass. Fished from about 7 'til noon. Neither of us got a single bite from Mr. Bass, not one!!! I salvaged my pride but just barely. Caught one 2 to 3 inch bream with a live worm and about a 4 inch bream with flyrod and popper. We did get a crappie report from the marina keeper that a few days before a nearby neighbor took a limit twice from his dock.At least we enjoyed some great sandwiches at the marina before heading home. We stopped by Lake Seminole near Chattahoochee to check out a couple of launches. We were surprised to see so much hydrilla in Seminole.

Yesterday was another story. This time I went alone to Commnaders Landing on the Choctawhatchee. Woke up at 4AM, wide awake, and decided on the spur of the moment to go fishing. The river has been up just a little but was dropping. Was able to get into one of the lakes with difficulty but the water level was so low it was infested with only tiny bream. I wonder where the "roaches" were (black tail shiners). Finally got out of there and into the river. Ended up with 18 bream and 9 shellcrackers. The shellcrackers were nice, a couple were 10 to 11 inches. 

Motored up to Morrison Springs just for a look-see. That's a beautiful place to swim and dive. River traffic was very light. Saw 3 boats and two houseboats coming from down river that were being tied up on the bank. One came from Freeport and they started out the day before.


----------



## rd (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm headed to talquin in a couple of weeks is the water level low


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Since this was my first trip I'm not sure how to answer that . To me it seemed a little low but it could have been normal based on water level at the marina launch. There were a few snags showing out in the lake. We hit one submerged in glancing blow at slow speed so no damage done. With weather cooling down you should have a good time in a couple of weeks. I'm going over tomorrow for a few days but will be fishing Lake Jackson mostly. Might make the northeast end of Talquin and get back up in the river since I have a small jon boat.


----------



## rd (Nov 20, 2007)

good luck to you


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

To RD: I posted on another forum and received this tip about Talquin.

"It's a little early for Talquin unless you fish at night or deep around structure with minnows. I usually start round the middle of October but it normally gets better into November. There should be plenty of posts coming from Talquin within a few weeks."
​


----------



## rd (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for the info I am planning on some night fishing so hopefuly it will pay off.


----------

